# Adopting Pets



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

Now that I'm settling into Culiacan, I'm very interested in finding a cat or kitten, or even better, a pair, to adopt. My beloved Birman girl Claire passed away at 15, just a few weeks before my move here. I appreciate her timing; it would have been lousy to bring her to Mexico and *then* have her pass away. My life is very open now for new companionship.

But what is the best way to find good cats to adopt? I'm concentrating on cats, even though I also love dogs and other animals, because cats are easier to leave alone for a day or two if you need to get away, and also easier for a pet sitter to handle if you take a longer vacation; the sitter checks in every couple of days to take care of things, and it all works out well. Dogs, ferrets, and birds, by contrast, are so much more intensive. 

There doesn't seem to be an animal shelter (refugio de animales) in Culiacan, and I haven't seen much in the way of online listings for cats on Vivastreet or OLX. So what would be my best strategy?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We got our pets, 2 dogs/2 cats at the SPA(similar to ASPCA in the US) which is one of two agencies focused on placing pets in San Miguel. Would think that one or more similar agencies exist in most locations with reasonably large expat population. 
They aren't as popular with Mexicans because the spay/neuter all adoptions and especially neitering seems to affend the machismo streak. 
Best suggestion that I would have is nearest place with significant expat population.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> We got our pets, 2 dogs/2 cats at the SPA(similar to ASPCA in the US) which is one of two agencies focused on placing pets in San Miguel. Would think that one or more similar agencies exist in most locations with reasonably large expat population.
> They aren't as popular with Mexicans because the spay/neuter all adoptions and especially neitering seems to affend the machismo streak.
> Best suggestion that I would have is nearest place with significant expat population.


Bingo! There is a Mazatlan Humane Society (Amigos de los Animales):

http://www.amigosdelosanimalesmaz.com/index.html

I just emailed them about coming to take a look at their animals for adoption next week. Mazatlan is only a two-hour bus ride from Culiacan; I could do it in a day. Thank you!

I'll post again here if I make a successful adoption, which I expect I will.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

That's really great for you and for the animal that you adopt!
The animals that we adopted are the sweetest and about the best I've ever had.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

conklinwh said:


> That's really great for you and for the animal that you adopt!
> The animals that we adopted are the sweetest and about the best I've ever had.


I already had a message back from the president of the Amigos de los Animales, so I think that I can make this happen.

It is especially good to have some companionship in a new country. Animals have never, ever failed me.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I had always had pets till I was assigned to Asia in 1993 where had to leave my dog with ex-wife with my almost constant travel. One of the 1st things we did when built in Mexico was to get the two dogs. My wife is more of cat person so 18 mo later, two cats. Never regretted either but does require us to have a validor when traveling.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If pets are allowed to travel on a bus is something to think about.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

tepetapan said:


> If pets are allowed to travel on a bus is something to think about.


Good point. I'll check about that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Usually, the bus lines do not allow pets. You might as well rent a car for the day to go 'pet hunting'.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

In our area, buses will "accept" pets IF they ride in crates in the cargo compartment. Definitely not recommended. Maybe an animal-loving friend or neighbor would drive you for less than it would cost to rent a car.

Good for you for choosing to adopt a pet!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

makaloco said:


> In our area, buses will "accept" pets IF they ride in crates in the cargo compartment. Definitely not recommended. Maybe an animal-loving friend or neighbor would drive you for less than it would cost to rent a car.
> 
> Good for you for choosing to adopt a pet!


Well, that doesn't sound good for the pet. My International Driving Permit has expired (I never once used it in Korea), so perhaps I can ask the shelter in Mazatlan if they can see about arranging a driver for the trip back, which I would be more than willing to pay for. I can take the bus from Culiacan *to* Mazatlan, of course (and I'm looking forward to doing that, since I believe it will be a regular route for get-aways for me).


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You wouldn't need an international driving permit, just your normal driving license.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> You wouldn't need an international driving permit, just your normal driving license.


Good to know; I do have that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

An 'international' isn't a license on its own, but merely a multi-lingual affirmation that your mono-lingual license is valid, which it must be. Otherwise the international one is also invalid. They aren't much used any more, but are still advertised without that caveat. Nice source of income, but really only useful if your drivers license is in arabic, thai or one of the indian styles of writing and not readable by the average cop.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

We got our dogs from God’s great pet shop in the street, but stray cats are less common.

Introduce yourself to your neighbourhood veterinarian and tell him/her that when they have any clients looking to give away kittens, you'd be interested. Ours sometimes posts a hand-printed sign in his window of ”kittens, free to good home,” with the phone number to contact.

Also, try a search on {rescate gatos culiacán}. I found, for example, this page where someone was advertising two kittens to give away as of June 11 (not there any more, though).

Edited to add: Jackpot! Here are your kitties!


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

maesonna said:


> We got our dogs from God’s great pet shop in the street, but stray cats are less common.
> 
> Introduce yourself to your neighbourhood veterinarian and tell him/her that when they have any clients looking to give away kittens, you'd be interested. Ours sometimes posts a hand-printed sign in his window of ”kittens, free to good home,” with the phone number to contact.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for your research! I had come across references to ARPA but had not seen the Facebook page (because I'm not on Facebook). If I could adopt cats or kittens here in Culiacan that would be super, and would save me a trip to Mazatlan (not that I mind that so very much, but still, convenience is convenience). 

I emailed ARPA in English, which I hope that they will be able to make out and respond to.

As it happens, I had contacted that OLX advertiser with the two kittens before I even made my journey here, but they were taken already.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

Great ideas, everyone!!! Thanks. I want a small dog once I've found a place.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In fact, I never thought of looking on Facebook. I found the ARPA page through a Google search.

In general, for anyone looking for pet rescue organizations in their area, I would suggest these searches (together with the name of your city or locality):

-rescate mascotas
-mascotas adopción

and repeat, replacing “mascotas” with “gatos” or “perros” as the case may be, also try ”rescate canino” and “rescate felino”.

Oh, and switch to Google Mexico for an even better focus on Mexican sites.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

I picked up my dog off the street. More or less. Or maybe I should say he picked me. That was in Baja though where strays seem more prevalent.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I've emailed ARPA in Culiacan twice, once in English and once in Spanish, but have had no response. By contrast, the Amigos de los animales Mazatlan responded literally within minutes. So, if I can work out the transportational issues*, I think I'll go to Mazatlan this week to select a pair of kittens. I'd like to reward that shelter for their promptness and professionalism. 

*I've decided I don't want to rent a car at this point. I haven't driven in more than a year (since I didn't need to in Korea) and somehow I don't think that renting a car to do a highway trip here is the best way to get back in practice. I don't know the local driving style, and I can easily imagine having a bad experience.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I love that face!!! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Best dog I have ever had. Grateful & the smartest. This dog has distinct vocalizations for what he wants, it weird. I suspect only the smart ones survive.


----------



## PatrickMurtha (Feb 26, 2011)

I finally got my cats! ARPA, the animal protection society in Culiacan, did get back to me, and as it happened, they had a pair of five-month-old girl kittens from the same litter whom they wanted to place together because they were the best of friends. This is just exactly what I was hoping for! Everything came off smoothly, and I am now the proud papa of two delightful cats (who are playing vigorously near me as I write this).

Anyone in this area, I can recommend ARPA in Culiacan and the Amigos de los animales Mazatlan; they are both highly professional operations, with the best interests of the animals firmly in mind. I had a serious in-person interview before ARPA placed the kittens with me, which is as it should be.

Especially if you are able and willing to adopt cats, contact these societies! As in Korea, I think cats are generally less valued in Mexico than dogs; they are seen as street animals.

Not to get too preachy about it, but I can think of few things that make me feel better, _or that make me a better person_, than providing animals with a happy home.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Patrick, I'm so glad that things worked out. We have two dogs from Societe Protecion de Animales(SPA) which is one of two rescue organizations in San Miguel. Our two cats arrived as kittens in the pocket of our cooks husband. Believe litter of great aunt's cat. We had them checked and as soon as they were 4 months as recommended by the SPA, we took them to be neutered at the SPA. Seems like neutering female cats/dogs is a lot more accepted than castrating a male dog in this machismo society.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

I could not find anything here in Uruapan. But Morelia, the capital of Michoacan and just about an hour and a half away by bus, has the most amazing organization. The cats are kept in the homes of these two sisters who are absolutely in love with each and every one. They had me sign a contract (after they drove to Uruapan to check out my residence) to spay and vaccinate the one I chose and they brought a friend to stay with him for a few days. So, they come back and make sure I haven't neglected the cat. Also, their mother, father and son came with them to deliver the cats and all left with tears in their eyes. Well worth the time it takes to adopt to have such caring custodians. Here's some pictures of the two boys, Monkey (the black one) and Lemur (you'd understand if you saw his tail).Facebook


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Nice*



JoParsons said:


> I could not find anything here in Uruapa ...pictures of the two boys, Monkey (the black one) and Lemur (you'd understand if you saw his tail).Facebook


Jo, nice to hear from you, sounds like it is everything you expected. Is that the new Gato Mexicano in your heading? We will be bringing four of ours with us in January/Febraury of next year. Do your kitties love it here? Just a thought, keep us posted on your travels. PS: I do not have a Facebook account, so I will just follow you here.
FHBOY


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Mexican Cats*



FHBOY said:


> Jo, nice to hear from you, sounds like it is everything you expected. Is that the new Gato Mexicano in your heading? We will be bringing four of ours with us in January/Febraury of next year. Do your kitties love it here? Just a thought, keep us posted on your travels. PS: I do not have a Facebook account, so I will just follow you here.
> FHBOY


The kittens were born here, were rescued from the streets, so, yea, they love being fed and loved and sleeping in a bed. It's so different here regarding pets; so keep yours inside if you don't already. These guys really appreciate the good life.

And yes, Lemur is my new avatar.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

We wouldn't have moved here to Morelia if we could not have brought our two chihuahuas, Chico and Paco, with us. They were great on the seven day drive from Chicago and they love it here, plenty to smell and investigate, many new territories to mark. But it is different here how people treat their pets, many people leave their dogs outside 24/7. There is a house across the street where they have four or five adult cats and maybe fifteen kittens of different ages, they never let them inside or spay them, and a couple have died getting hit by cars. We never let our guys out alone, and I am known in the neighborhood as the big goofy ****** who is always walking his chihuahuas.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

trpt2345 said:


> We wouldn't have moved here to Morelia if we could not have brought our two chihuahuas, Chico and Paco, with us. They were great on the seven day drive from Chicago and they love it here, plenty to smell and investigate, many new territories to mark. But it is different here how people treat their pets, many people leave their dogs outside 24/7. There is a house across the street where they have four or five adult cats and maybe fifteen kittens of different ages, they never let them inside or spay them, and a couple have died getting hit by cars. We never let our guys out alone, and I am known in the neighborhood as the big goofy ****** who is always walking his chihuahuas.


Ditto and I'm so grateful for the animal shelter in Morelia. I found my baby there.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> Ditto and I'm so grateful for the animal shelter in Morelia. I found my baby there.


Where is the shelter? We have seen signs but I don't know where it is.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Morelia Shelter*



trpt2345 said:


> Where is the shelter? We have seen signs but I don't know where it is.


That's the really amazing part . . . for dogs, you need to go to the website: Amichaa, A.C. and follow the links. But for the cats -- there are two homes where sisters take in the strays, get them fixed and keep them like family until they find homes (and then cry when they give them up). One sister speaks english well and the other just a little. The email for Marianna is [email protected]. She will call her sister if you don't speak spanish; but she does speak a little english. 

Oh, if you want a kitten, I have a 3-1/2 month black (see facebook under Fina Parsons) that came along to keep mine company for a few days until he's acclimated. He's a definite lap kitty but also loves to play (with just about anything). I think 3-1/2 months is about "the terrible twos) in human age. If you like a little older cat, there's a male tuxedo and his sister that I think are 2 or 3 years. They want them to be adopted together. Oh, there's more, believe me. Sorry I don't know more about the dogs.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> That's the really amazing part . . . for dogs, you need to go to the website: Amichaa, A.C. and follow the links. But for the cats -- there are two homes where sisters take in the strays, get them fixed and keep them like family until they find homes (and then cry when they give them up). One sister speaks english well and the other just a little. The email for Marianna is [email protected]. She will call her sister if you don't speak spanish; but she does speak a little english.
> 
> Oh, if you want a kitten, I have a 3-1/2 month black (see facebook under Fina Parsons) that came along to keep mine company for a few days until he's acclimated. He's a definite lap kitty but also loves to play (with just about anything). I think 3-1/2 months is about "the terrible twos) in human age. If you like a little older cat, there's a male tuxedo and his sister that I think are 2 or 3 years. They want them to be adopted together. Oh, there's more, believe me. Sorry I don't know more about the dogs.


Thanks so much, it all seems a bit secretive. If my wife sees the galleria de perros we'll end up with another dog.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*"pets" in Mexico*



trpt2345 said:


> Thanks so much, it all seems a bit secretive. If my wife sees the galleria de perros we'll end up with another dog.


I'd get that poodle; he's so cute. . . maybe you don't realize how low pets are on the totem pole here. AMICHAA is just very careful about where they place their animals. Careful not secretive. They go through a screening process, check out your residence, have you sign a contract and take a picture of you and your new pet. 

Pets here, especially cats, aren't really even thought of as pets. They are those things you throw food at (if they are lucky) and breed uncontrollably. When I asked my landlady who her vet was for her dog, she said "cats don't need vets". Dogs run free, are never fixed, and if you do see a dog on a leash, it's a pedigree and everyone looks at it and the owner. 

Sorry, I'm soapboxing, aren't I? Okay, I'm done.


----------



## trpt2345 (Jan 15, 2012)

JoParsons said:


> I'd get that poodle; he's so cute. . . maybe you don't realize how low pets are on the totem pole here. AMICHAA is just very careful about where they place their animals. Careful not secretive. They go through a screening process, check out your residence, have you sign a contract and take a picture of you and your new pet.
> 
> Pets here, especially cats, aren't really even thought of as pets. They are those things you throw food at (if they are lucky) and breed uncontrollably. When I asked my landlady who her vet was for her dog, she said "cats don't need vets". Dogs run free, are never fixed, and if you do see a dog on a leash, it's a pedigree and everyone looks at it and the owner.
> 
> Sorry, I'm soapboxing, aren't I? Okay, I'm done.


Not a soapbox to me, the two things I hate the most about Mexico are the way pets are treated and the way people just toss trash anywhere. The driving thing I can deal with. I know many dogs are just left to fend for themselves. "Food? I got mine, you get yours."


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

*Rofl*



trpt2345 said:


> Not a soapbox to me, the two things I hate the most about Mexico are the way pets are treated and the way people just toss trash anywhere. The driving thing I can deal with. I know many dogs are just left to fend for themselves. "Food? I got mine, you get yours."


Really ROFL . . . The first time I went on a roadtrip with some new friends, I thought we were passing dump site after dump site. I finally asked and it was just where people dump their trash. How bizarre is that? :focus: I take taxis myself; usually enough excitement for one day. :focus: Are you living in Morelia? They said there was an adoption fair this weekend. You should check it out.


----------



## JoParsons (Jun 25, 2011)

JoParsons said:


> Really ROFL . . . The first time I went on a roadtrip with some new friends, I thought we were passing dump site after dump site. I finally asked and it was just where people dump their trash. How bizarre is that? :focus: I take taxis myself; usually enough excitement for one day. :focus: Are you living in Morelia? They said there was an adoption fair this weekend. You should check it out.


Marianna, the sister who speaks very good english, said you can call her at 4431383250 and she can tell you about the dogs too. She also said they have a lot of them. I wouldn't doubt it at all. Happy adopting!


----------

